# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Skenderbeu Vargjet e panjohura të 1620-ës

## toni007

Literaturën burimore për Gjergj Kastriotin Skënderbeun janë përpjekur ta përmbledhin në botime të veçanta të speciali
zuara bibliografike emra të njohur të historisë dhe bibliografisë jo vetëm shqiptare. Në këtë fushë, shquhet botimi i fundit Bibliografi 1454-1835  Gjergj Kastrioti Skënderbeu, Tiranë, 1997, në të cilin gjejmë botimet më kryesore për heroin kombëtar, por jo gjithçka çfarë është shkruar gjatë shekujve për të. Gjatë punës kërkimore-hulumtuese nëpër biblioteka e arkiva të ndryshme të botës kemi hasur një numër jo të vogël veprash e autorësh të cilët nuk janë përfshirë në këtë bibliografi, por që kanë shkruar për Skënderbeun në veprat e tyre.
Kësaj radhe do të flasim për poetin mjaft të njohur italian nga Napoli, Gian Battista Marino, i cili në veprën e tij La Galeria del Cavalier Marino. Distinta in Pitture & Sculture të shkruar në vitin 1619 dhe botuar po këtë vit, i kushton një poezi heroit tonë kombëtar. Meqenëse botimi i parë ishte me shumë gabime, autori, menjëherë në vitin vijues, pra më 1620, e riboton këtë vepër, dhe madje dy herë, fillimisht në Milano e pastaj në Venedik (Si ilustrim po sjellim frontespice e të dyja këtyre botimeve). Në botimin e Milanos, poezia për Gjergj Kastriotin Skënderbeun është në faqen 93, ndërsa në botimin e Venedikut në faqen 98. Ksombla e parë ruhet në Torino ndërsa e dyta në Paris.
Meqenëse vepra u prit jashtëzakonisht mirë, ajo u ribotua disa herë në qytete të ndryshme dhe në periudha kohe të ndryshme, gjithnjë duke pasur në faqet e saj edhe poezinë për Gjergj Kastriotin Skënderbeun. Ekzistojnë edhe disa botime të tjera të cilat i kemi konsultuar dhe frontespicet e tyre po i sjellim si ilustrim.
Këto botime që njohim janë ai nga viti 1635 e shtypur në Venedik, ndërkohë që sot ksombla ruhet në Zagreb; ai i vitit 1636, shtypur po në Venedik, ksombla ruhet në Madrid si dhe botimi i vitit 1675, shtypur po në Venedik, ksombla ruhet në Miçigam.
Nuk është vetëm vepra e përmendur më lartë e autorit italian Giovanni Batistta Marino, që ka informacione dhe të dhëna për shqiptarët dhe luftërat e tyre kundër turqve. Edhe në veprën tjetër të tij: Dicerie Sacre del Cavalier Marino. Vicenza: Apresso Roberto Meietti. Con licenza de Superiori, & Priuilegio, 1622. [Pjesa e tretë me titull: Il Cielo, Diceria terza, Sopra la Relegione deSanti Mavritio, et Lazaro. Al Serenixximo prencipe di Piamonte. Vicenza: Nella Stamparia di Dominico Amadio, Per il Meietti, 1622, f. 236r-290r (e cila ruhet në bibliotekën e University of Michigam në sig. 858 M-34-1622]; në f. 285v e vijim, ka të dhëna për luftërat e shqiptarëve kundër turqve si bashkëpunimi i tyre me J. Hunyadin, etj. Pra, Marino në veprat e tija i ka kushtuar mjaft rëndësi si shqiptarëve ashtu edhe Gjergj Kastriotit Skënderbeut. Mbetet të verifikohen veprat tjera të tij, në ka edhe në ato shënime dhe informacione për shqiptarët dhe Skënderbeun.
Në të gjitha veprat që kemi konsultuar ne, poezia për Skënderbeun është pa asnjë ndryshim dhe ruan të njëjtën renditje. (Ne nuk kemi arritur të konsultojmë botimin e parë të vitit 1619). Natyrisht, ka ndërruar numri i faqeve të botimeve. Ka arsye të ndryshme pse ka ndodhur një gjë e tillë. Një nga shkaqet është hyrja më e gjatë, përkushtimet, pastaj tekstet e imprimatur-it, madhësia fizike e ksomblës etj.
Portretet e njerëzve, princërve, kapitenëve dhe heronjve (Ritratti, Huomini, Prencipi, Capitani, et Heroi) fillojnë në faqen 82, dhe në këtë kategori bëjnë pjesë disa nga figurat më të famshme të historisë dhe mitologjisë botërore. Kjo kategori fillon me heronjtë biblikë Moisiun, Davidin, Solomonin, Joshouan, Sansonin, për të vazhduar pastaj në faqen 84 me heronjtë e Greqisë së Lashtë si Akilin, Hektorin, Diomedën, Paridin, dhe Enean. Në faqen 86 deri në faqen 88 jepen portretet e Aleksandrit të Madh dhe të heronjve e betejave të tij si Epaminoda, biri i Kresos, etj. Legjenda e krijimit të Romës pasqyrohet nëpërmjet portretit të Romulit, dhe menjëherë në faqen 89 fillojnë portretet e perandorëve romakë: Çezari, M. Bruto, C. Cassio, Pompeo i Madh, Katoni, Mark Antonio. Në radhë vijojnë personalitete të rëndësishme si C. Mecenata, Titi, Hanibali, Skipion Afrikani, Horaci, M. Skevola, Kurti, M. Marcelli, Fabricio, Cinciani, Atili, Pompili, Ptolemeo Filadulfo, Eunuku Narset, Belisario, Justiniani, Constantini, Arti, Karli i Madh, Orlandi, Godfrid Bulioni, Tankredi, dhe pas këtij të fundit vjen Skënderbeu. Ai pasohet nga perandori Karli V, nga Francesko Brimo, mbreti i Francës, nga dy mbretërit e Spanjës: Filip Sanudi, dhe Filip Xorxa, Gjoni dhe Karli i Austrisë, Sebastiani, mbreti i Portugalisë, Amadeo IV dhe Emanuel Filiberto dukë të Savojës, Kristofor Kolombo, Ferdinand Korteze, duka i Albës, markezi i Santa-Kroces, etj.
Në një dorëshkrim të pabotuar që ruhet në Bibliotekën Apostolike të Vatikanit, dhe i takon familjes së Engjëllorëve të Drishtit, përmendet emri i Marinos. Sipas të gjitha gjasave, kanë qenë fisnikët nga Drishti ata të cilët e kanë informuar Marinon për hollësira, rreth jetës dhe bëmave të Skëndërbeut. Nuk përjashtohet mundësia që ai të ketë njohur edhe veprat e botuara në Venedik (e gjetiu në Itali, psh. Romë) për Skenderbeun. Sikurse të gjithë krijimtarinë e tij, edhe këtu Marino, luan në mënyrë mjeshtërore me figurat. Është mjaft interesante se Skënderbeu flet në vetën e parë gjatë gjithë tekstit. Mjaft domethënës është fakti se për të krenohet Epiri pra, autori Gian Battista Marino, është i informuar deri në hollësi jo vetëm për personalitetin e Gj. K. Skëndërbeut, luftërave dhe sfidave të tij me turqit, por ai njeh edhe gjeografinë e Epirit. Poezia për Gjergj Kastriotin Skënderbeun përbëhet prej 8 vargjeve (përkatësisht 51 fjalve). Në vijim e sjellim të transliteruar dhe të përkthyer në shqip, ndërsa i bashkëngjisim edhe faksimilen e origjinalit.
gazeta shqiptare

----------

